# ERIE, PA IBO shoot



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kighty7 said:


> Since it is my backyard I decided to go to the Erie IBO shoot and shoot the hunter class. This was really the first time I picked up the bow this year. I shot a little in my backyard this week but not many arrows.
> I was surprised when I was done that I had just shot a 408 with 18 X's. This is the best I have ever shot. I can honestly say I am pretty proud of myself for that accomplishment. I had a great group to shoot with.:thumbs_up


good shooting


----------



## MrBobo (Sep 28, 2009)

Good shooting! 

This was my 1st IBO shoot. I shot 389 with 16 X's. I loved it. I shot with 2 different groups, they were both great. I would drink with any of those in my groups....

Hunter Class - Can't complain about the target distance, unless someone wants to say they were too close! Trails were muddy as heck, but hey, it's been raining for 40 days and nights around these parts!

I'll be at Nelsonville!


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

I will be at Nelsonville also. Hopefully the someone brings the folks that set the targets and Bedford and not the guy who set then in Erie.

I was very dissapointed in the targets in HC. I thought too many were too close. Lets spread it out a little.

33X's is WAY too many to win in HC.


----------



## shakylx (Nov 21, 2008)

The damn mud was the biggest problem with erie rediculous is what it was, I ended up 12 only shot one 8 but I only mustured to hit 14 x's somehow


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

*Congrats*

The mud was pretty rediculous! I thought it was an adventure just walking in between each target. I am tring to get to Nelsonville so I can try and qualify for World's. It is a tough weekend the 9th-11th. My wife has a B-day on the 
8th and my son will turn 6 on the 10th. Might have to do some real sweet talking. But I do not see it happening. Anyone know of any other IBO qualifiers around PA? I believe by looking at the scores my 408 is going to be 2 points shy of quailifying for World's in the HC. 
Congrats to those who did qualify!:darkbeer:


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Pa State championship this wekend June 19 & 20 at Decker's Bow's & More East Benton, Pa. about 5 hours east of you. You can shoot either day.


----------



## mtajds85 (Oct 5, 2009)

for the ibo qualifier, did you try 3dshoots.com?


----------



## mtajds85 (Oct 5, 2009)

did anyone see pics posted from this event yet? on saturday, a man took a picture of my group and said it would be online that day but im not even sure if he was with the ibo or gem city or what. haha...


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Go to the IBO website and click under the tournament section you can search for qualifiers by state. I do know that Double J archery in Ellicottville NY has a qualifier scheduled for the 19-20th. He always has a tough course and if shooting Worlds this year it would give you a close reference for terrain.


----------

